

Ask HN: Did the vertical spacing increase? - markkat

I am used to seeing almost 27 posts per page, but now I see 24. I thought I was imagining it, but the cached version is more compact: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;<p>Apparently the height of the &lt;tr&gt; containing the title has increased from 16px to 19px.<p>No opinion on it.
======
mchannon
Not sure what the reasoning behind it was, but it now displays 11% less
information per pageload, with no improvement (for me at least) to
readability. Hopefully they can either justify it (no pun intended) or better
yet revert it.

------
seiji
Soon: news.news.ycombinator.com—all the daily updates you could want about
changes to un-cache-busted HN CSS and backend modifications.

~~~
markkat
Juicy.

